# Seattle vs Denver



## SyndicateNova (Aug 13, 2013)

If you had to pick, where would you live?


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 13, 2013)

I live in Seattle and love it. I was born here and most likely will never leave


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Seattle.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 13, 2013)

Neither, but Seattle of the two.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 13, 2013)

Doesn't it rain all the time in Seattle? Haven't been to either one but heard food things about both.

Stefan


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 13, 2013)

It has rained once in the last 50ish days.

And it has been an average of 75-85 every day since May if I am not mistaken


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 14, 2013)

In the summer the Seattle area is very, VERY dry. If you like dry, you'll love the summer. The "rain" in winter is usually more like a heavy mist. Windshield wipers almost never go on faster than the intermittent setting. Actually, "summer" and "winter" seem very short, and spring and fall very long. Of all the places I've lived, this part of the country has the easiest weather to deal with and is comfortable for much more of the year.

Beautiful place, lots of outdoor activities. Great for gardening. Pricey, tho.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 14, 2013)

I would go with Seattle. Having lived in the Denver area most of my life. But I haven't been to Seattle b4.


----------



## SyndicateNova (Aug 14, 2013)

We are probably going to rent out our house and find a place in Colorado. I don't know for sure though, we are still considering other places. Finally leaving this $%$&hole of Simi Valley. California is way too expensive.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2013)

colorado is very affordable. atleast in the parts ive traveled to.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 14, 2013)

i'm a bowhunter.. i would choose Denver.

i love the seasons. snow, etc. i think Seattle is the nicer looking place.


----------



## Vic Cardenas (Aug 14, 2013)

Denver for me. Born and Breed. Although, I must say I'm much happier living in SLC. And no, I'm not mormon.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 14, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Doesn't it rain all the time in Seattle? Haven't been to either one but heard food things about both.
> 
> Stefan



OMG! It rains here ALL the time, don't listen to Drew he knows not of what he speaks. 

It's horrible all the rain we get, within a year or two you'll start growing webs on your feet and hands and I have seen some people begin to show signs of gills too. STAY AWAY!! You don't want to come to Seattle to live for sure! :whistling:


----------



## JBroida (Aug 14, 2013)

i miss being in denver... its a great city


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 14, 2013)

As far as affordability, def. Denver. Like all big city's there is the rich and poor areas, but most of the front range is very affordable.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 16, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> In the summer the Seattle area is very, VERY dry. If you like dry, you'll love the summer. The "rain" in winter is usually more like a heavy mist. Windshield wipers almost never go on faster than the intermittent setting. Actually, "summer" and "winter" seem very short, and spring and fall very long. Of all the places I've lived, this part of the country has the easiest weather to deal with and is comfortable for much more of the year.
> 
> Beautiful place, lots of outdoor activities. Great for gardening. Pricey, tho.



+1 Seattle is super nice during the summer, but yes pretty rainy. It's not heavy rain most of the time as Lucretia said, just misty. Seattle has a lot of wonderful markets and is really fun for anyone who cook. Many specialty stores.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 16, 2013)

Paradox said:


> OMG! It rains here ALL the time, don't listen to Drew he knows not of what he speaks.
> 
> It's horrible all the rain we get, within a year or two you'll start growing webs on your feet and hands and I have seen some people begin to show signs of gills too. STAY AWAY!! You don't want to come to Seattle to live for sure! :whistling:



Shhh dont tell him this! We need more webbed appendaged people!


----------



## SyndicateNova (Aug 16, 2013)

So Seattle only has two seasons then?


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep. Whinging about the weather and more whinging about the weather.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey it snows for a day... short season but its still a season


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 17, 2013)

my Seattle friends complain about the weather all the time..when it is awful and wet, they complain.

when the weather is beautiful and dry..they complain that it wont last.. it is very funny.


----------

